# Game #10: Cavs vs. the Wizards



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Cleveland Cavaliers (6-2)* *vs.* *Washington Wizards (3-5)*

*Date:* Saturday, November 18th, 2006 
*Where:* Verizon Center - Washington D.C. , DC
*TV:* FSOhio, NBATV
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 7:00 PM - ET

















































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Sasha Pavlovic (3)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)
























































*SF:* Caron Butler
*PF:* Antwan Jamison
*C:* Etan Thomas
*SG:* Deshawn Stevenson
*PG:* Gilbert Arenas

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr><td class="subMatchUp" align="center">
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Cleveland Cavaliers </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">7 - 2 (.778)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">First, Central</td>  </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">5 - 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">2 - 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 5</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Washington Wizards </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">3 - 5 (.375)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Third, Southeast</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">3 - 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">0 - 4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 3</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 96.6</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 90.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.446</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.442</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 44.9</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 36.2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td>  <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt">102.5</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt">103.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.444</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.466</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 39.5</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 44.9</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">James, L</td> <td class="inTxt">9</td> <td class="inTxt">29.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hughes, L</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt">13.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gooden, D</td> <td class="inTxt">9</td> <td class="inTxt">11.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Marshall, D</td> <td class="inTxt">9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ilgauskas, Z</td> <td class="inTxt">9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, D</td> <td class="inTxt">9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Pavlovic, A</td> <td class="inTxt">7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Varejao, A</td> <td class="inTxt">9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.8</td>  <td class="inTxt"> 5.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Snow, E</td> <td class="inTxt">9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wesley, D</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brown, S</td> <td class="inTxt">3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gibson, D</td> <td class="inTxt">2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Pollard, S</td> <td class="inTxt">1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Mike Brown</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Arenas, G</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt">26.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jamison, A</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt">19.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Butler, C</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt">18.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Daniels, A</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt">10.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Thomas, E</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Stevenson, D</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hayes, J</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Haywood, B</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Blatche, A</td> <td class="inTxt">1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Taylor, D</td> <td class="inTxt">3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Mason, R</td> <td class="inTxt">5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Booth, C</td> <td class="inTxt">2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ruffin, M</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Eddie Jordan</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>http://www.nba.com/games/20061118/CLEWAS/preview.html

*
Game Notes:*

- I don't expect Arenas to have a bad game at all. He is averaging 35 ppg at home vs 18 on the road. Snow doesn't have the footspped and neither does Wesley to keep up with him. We might feel the loss of Hughes here as the only athlete we got is Sasha other then the rooks who matches with Arenas. Particularly when they bring Antonio Daniels and combine him with Arenas

- We need Z to at least play solid D, Can't afford another game where Etan Thomas goes off. In any case another bad matchup for Z tonight with Thomas or Haywood. The other frontcourt players need to step it up

- Should be fun to watch Lebron overpower Butler and Jamison. The Wiz have no one to guard Lebron now that Jeffries is gone

- This is back to back on the road. Will not be surprised if we lose this particularly if Mike Brown is slow on the trigger to remove our aging vets if they aren't playing well


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Wizards are wearing funky gold and black uniforms. Interesting. 

- Cleveland turned the ball over a good amount of times early.

- Snow and Wesley hit shots, so at 6:54 of the game, 4 of Cleveland's 9 points came from the veteran guards.

- Cleveland trying to get Ilgauskas going. Several passes have gone his way.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 29-26 after one quarter. The Cavs once had an 8 point lead but the Wizards stayed close and made a late push.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gibson on the court rather early in the game. Interesting.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

JAmes is waiting the second half I guess, he is not forcing the game right now. It is offical now that we have a great bench out there. Sasa, Varejao,Marshall, Jones. 

Snow with 6 asists :eek8:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My computer download of NBATV is acting up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man we can't let the Wizards get offensive rebounds


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just trading baskets


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah Arenas is hitting jumpers: we miss hughes and his D right now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Arenas is on fire.

****ING eric snow: how can you blow that layup off that pass


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron vs. Arenas now: good show. I think we should try Gibson on Arenas


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We're getting killed on the glass tonight. One of our keys to victory. BUt they always give us problems on the glass because they are all a bunch of freaks with weird shots.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> We're getting killed on the glass tonight. One of our keys to victory. BUt they always give us problems on the glass because they are all a bunch of freaks with weird shots.


 I don't know why Brown doesn't play Gooden/AV together when we're gettign killed on the glass.

Marshall looking a bit old today


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Arenas is on fire.
> 
> ****ING eric snow: how can you blow that layup off that pass


That was harder to miss than make.

The layups that we routinely blow, blow my mind. How can an NBA player miss a pretty much wide open layup?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> That was harder to miss than make.
> 
> The layups that we routinely blow, blow my mind. How can an NBA player miss a pretty much wide open layup?


 And Snow wonders why plays around run for him. Blah

Terrible end there: how did Jamison get that wide open.

I really would try Gibson simply for D.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate listening to announcers from other teams. All this praise heaped on the opposition: don;t like it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're simply not doing a good job on the defensive glass today. Right after I talk about how good we are on the boards.

Costs us 3 points


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We are sooooooo slow with this dumb lineup of Snow, Wesley, and Z


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Giving this game away with this lineup. Wizards are killing us with there footspeed advantage


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden playing like crap today


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We're getting killed on And1's.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Danny Gibson is getting run tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Danny Gibson is getting run tonight.


 Wizards are faster at every spot: they can go pretty much where they want.

I frankly can't believe Brown stuck with this lineup as long as he did


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Arenas free throw shooting show. Doesn't this look familiar?

I don't get the Gibson subs. He's got two plays. One in each half.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What Gibson gets one possesion? Blah


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> What Gibson gets one possesion? Blah


One offensive play in the first half. One defensive in the second.

He's a two way player. :biggrin: 

I don't think we're going to win this game. I don't think the effort is there tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wish Lebron didn't pass that to DJ: he could have dunked that


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> One offensive play in the first half. One defensive in the second.
> 
> He's a two way player. :biggrin:
> 
> I don't think we're going to win this game. I don't think the effort is there tonight.


 Yet Wesley and Snow get to start for there troubles? Wesley starting is just bugging me to no end Meh.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

93 points in 3 quarters. Yeah...good defense guys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We always beat the Wizards easiily when we have Larry. But without him it's an uphill climb.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike Brown has done a good job this year but this loss is on his shoulder playing 3 30+ year old starters against a Wizards team at home on a back to back is a mistake


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Brown is waving the white flag.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> We always beat the Wizards easiily when we have Larry. But without him it's an uphill climb.


 A huge part of that is Hughes is our #1 defender against Arenas or any other quick PG.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Embrassing game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hope Hayes is OK


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Glad it was Hayes and not Brown. For some stupid reason Hayes tried to give a hard foul on Brown, fortunately Brown is stronger than Hayes, and kind of bounced him off of himself. I thought Shannon was going to get hurt on that play. Up by 20+ what the hell was Jarvis Hayes even thinking?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Washington 111, Cleveland 99*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Glad it was Hayes and not Brown. For some stupid reason Hayes tried to give a hard foul on Brown, fortunately Brown is stronger than Hayes, and kind of bounced him off of himself. I thought Shannon was going to get hurt on that play. Up by 20+ what the hell was Jarvis Hayes even thinking?


 Yeah I agree: at that time of the game and with the score it was he should have let it go. Part of it might have been that he just slipped


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I expected this loss. Wiz are super motivated to play us for obvious reasons. 

One positive I saw was the great athleticism and talent of Shannon and Gibson, especially on defense. It's nice to see Brown at least making an attempt to work them into the rotation.

Also even though we got blown out, there were some stretches of really good basketball by the Cavs. Early in the 2nd qtr and most of the 1st qtr, the offensive motion was excellent.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

meh at least LeBron got his minutes cut way down, that was nice to see.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone know if Jarvis Hayes ended up okay?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *WASHINGTON - *The schedule dictated that the Cavaliers play the Washington Wizards on Saturday. It didn't demand they play the Wizards' style of ball.
> 
> That's what happened, even though the Cavs collectively knew better, and the result was predictable. Instead of playing a game in the low 90s as the Cavs prefer, it turned into an offensive slugfest. The underdog in that fight got whipped.
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16051868.htm


----------

